# Projector Lights



## mlinarz (Aug 2, 2002)

So, I've read through most of the projector light threads. Appears that the majority of the forum are not happy with them because of:
1. They are made out of platic 
2. The don't focus the light very well 
3. Difficult to install correctly: Aim, wiring, etc. 
4. Grill doesn't fit correctly 

The other choice is the crystal headlamps. Our current car, 98 200, already has crystals, however, not real happy with the inside curved look of the glass and how it butts up agains the grill.

Thinking about replacing the grill with a 97 or older, and getting the crystal headlamps that don't curve in. 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Get some projectors/halos that someone isn't happy with for the above reasons and then either
1) remove the OEM grille mounts or 
2) remove the grill mounts from the aftermarket headlamp
then add HID to the 'hole' in the projector. Won't be dissapointed with that.

Seth


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm happy with mine...


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *I'm happy with mine... *


 me too


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm not. 
they are:
1. light up only a few feet infront of the car
2. aims are all wrong, after trying to adjust, the right one is broken.. ?
3. my high beam doesn't work after a year
4. hard as hell to replace the bulb because the holes

Don't get it. Stick to your stock.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have none of those issues...


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

hey 1clnb14, did u get yours off ebay, if not where?


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

*HALOs not PROJECTORS*

I ahve had projectors and halos
I was not happy with the halso so I kinda had to put my prohectors back on..
u cant find REAL projectors any more...
I say projectors rule 
I dont like the beam of halso


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Have had no issues with my lights. Of course, I didn't use that bulky harness that came with the lights either, but no problems at all so far.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

I'm right there with Wicked. I didn't use the harness and don't have any problems. Just took a little bit aiming them. Other than that they are okay.


----------



## 95sentra (Aug 28, 2003)

Can someone direct towards where I can get amber corners or would I have to get creative and paint mine ? Thanks.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I have the old projectors not the halo's and I luv em  :banana:


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

REAL PROJECTORS OWN HALOS ASS


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

crystals own both.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Uhh....









Did someone say own?

Seth


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

lol, let me get a pic of mine, and you will agree on Own.. actuallly i have a movie over in the cosmetic section... lets say.. Crystal HID owns all. lol


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

I have no issues with mine. Do you want to buy them?


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

holy why u always gotta bitch about the halos/projectors??
ignore what holy says he hates the halso


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

Im goin to add to this...if you follow the instructions from Seth's site and the Project 200sx site...you wont have a problem...I love mine 100 times better then stock and give my car a new look...i get compliments all the time from them


----------



## 99ryder718 (Sep 9, 2002)

http://members.cardomain.com/99ryder718 

i love my halos too chack my site let me know what you think.
99ryder


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

FatBoy4 said:


> *holy why u always gotta bitch about the halos/projectors??
> ignore what holy says he hates the halso *


*Whack* calm down.


I dont hate halo's. they look nice, but they dont light up the road worth a shit. ask tickwomp, he has halo's, and i TRYED to aim them. and the beam pattern is just horrible.. its just like a 1ft wide line that stretches out..

anyways, my opinion.. MY OPINION (OPINION MIND YOU) I like crystal clears, of all the headlights ive owned... which was all that exist for the B14.. Custom projector headlights, regular Projecotrs, halo's, 99style, and 97 style, then my crystals.. i like crystals the best... thats my.. OWN JUDGEMENT AND OPINION.


----------



## green_devil95 (Feb 17, 2003)

i,m also very happy with mine all u got to do is adjust them.


----------

